# Ponies



## casportpony (Apr 5, 2018)

Here are some pictures of ponies I have had:
Boots - 13 hand probably Welsh cross.


----------



## casportpony (Apr 5, 2018)

Beaver - 14 hand grade pony


----------



## casportpony (Apr 5, 2018)

Lena - 12 hand Section A Welsh Pony


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 5, 2018)

Beautiful!!


----------



## casportpony (Apr 5, 2018)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Beautiful!!


Thanks!


----------



## casportpony (Apr 5, 2018)

RJ - 13 hand 1/2 Hackney Pony, 1/2 Arabian


----------



## Baymule (Apr 5, 2018)

Lena looks like a miniature version of a Clydesdale! All of them are beautiful.


----------



## casportpony (Apr 6, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Lena looks like a miniature version of a Clydesdale! All of them are beautiful.


Thanks!


----------



## casportpony (Apr 6, 2018)

This is Whinny - 13.3 Welsh/Arab cross


----------



## Baymule (Apr 6, 2018)

What breed or breeds of ponies do you have?


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 6, 2018)

Ponies? They sure look like horses to me...  Is that you riding in any of the pictures or is it professional/hired (no offense) riders? Very nice looking animals! Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## casportpony (Apr 7, 2018)

Baymule said:


> What breed or breeds of ponies do you have?


Section A and B Welsh ponies.


----------



## casportpony (Apr 7, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Ponies? They sure look like horses to me...  Is that you riding in any of the pictures or is it professional/hired (no offense) riders? Very nice looking animals! Thanks for sharing the pics.


All riding pictures are of me. To give you an idea of their sizes, I am 5'3", Boots was 13 hands, RJ was 13 hands, Beaver was 14 hands, and I think Whinny was 13.3 hands. Lena is 12 hands, but might have been a little shorter in those pictures because I think one is a yearling picture and the other is when she was two.


----------



## casportpony (Apr 7, 2018)

Another Lena picture:


----------



## Baymule (Apr 7, 2018)

I have a 13 hand horse? pony? that came out of a kill pen. He is a blaze faced, stocking legged, bright chestnut. He is a love bug.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 8, 2018)

That picture really shows the size much better than I could see in the riding pics. Very fine looking animal.


----------



## casportpony (Apr 8, 2018)

Baymule said:


> I have a 13 hand horse? pony? that came out of a kill pen. He is a blaze faced, stocking legged, bright chestnut. He is a love bug.


Got any pictures?


----------



## casportpony (Apr 8, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> That picture really shows the size much better than I could see in the riding pics. Very fine looking animal.


Thanks!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 9, 2018)

When we first got him....scruffy and needing worming and feed....











This is him 6 moths later, making our oldest grand daughter happy!











Here I am on a ladder, my head in the barn rafters, hanging tin on the feed and tack room we're working on.......and looked down to see...... Prince, the SNOOPERVISOR !!!!!


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Apr 12, 2018)

@casportpony - I love all of your photos- please share more! Lena is absolutely stunning- what a gorgeous group you have!

@Baymule - LOVE the braiding job!


----------



## casportpony (May 9, 2018)

Baymule said:


> When we first got him....scruffy and needing worming and feed....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a lovely looking pony! You guys sure got him looking nice and healthy.


----------



## casportpony (May 9, 2018)

HomesteaderWife said:


> @casportpony - I love all of your photos- please share more! Lena is absolutely stunning- what a gorgeous group you have!


Thanks. Lena is one of my favorites,


HomesteaderWife said:


> @Baymule - LOVE the braiding job!


x2!


----------

